# THREE WOMEN



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

Three women friends, one in a casual relationship, one engaged to be married, and one a long-time wife, met for drinks after work. The conversation eventually drifted towards how best to spice up their sex lives.

After much discussion, they decided to surprise their men by engaging in some S&M role-playing.

The following week they met up again to compare notes.

Sipping her drink, the single girl leered and said, "Last Friday at the end of the work day I went to my boyfriend's office wearing a leather coat. When all the other people had left, I slipped out of it and all I had on was a leather bodice, black stockings and stiletto heels. He was so aroused that we made mad passionate love on his desk right then and there!"

The engaged woman giggled and said, "That's pretty much my story! When my fiance got home last Friday, he found me waiting for him in a black mask, leather bodice, black hose and stiletto pumps. He was so turned on that we not only had sex all night, he wants to move up our wedding date!"

The married woman put her glass down and said, "I did a lot of planning. I made arrangements for the kids to stay over at Grandma's. I took a long scented-oil bath and then put on my best perfume. I slipped into a tight leather bodice, a black garter belt, black stockings and six-inch stilettos. I finished it off with a black mask."

"Well?!," exclaimed the other two. "What happened?!"

"When my husband got home from work, he grabbed a beer and the remote, sat down and yelled ......

'Hey, Batman, what's for dinner?'"


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice one :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

pretty funny


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: love it


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope this never happens!! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tgarvie (Aug 14, 2013)

Brilliant haha!


----------

